# Winners?



## matthewx (Aug 21, 2005)

who won? 

pics of the winners?


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I got Best Wheels although I didn't even enter. :thumbup: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7681142444/sizes/k/in/photostream/ 









Work Meister S1 2pc 
18x8.5 all around et24/et19


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

G60toR32 said:


> I got Best Wheels although I didn't even enter. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7681142444/sizes/k/in/photostream/
> 
> ...


 :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## fittystarz (Nov 5, 2005)

*MKIV - First Place Brown R32 , Third Place - DBP R32*










:beer::beer:


----------



## a2thej22 (Apr 13, 2007)

any more info on the winners? Who won for the B Platform for Audi?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

MKV 

1st: TT grey GTI 
2nd: Me with the sage green rabbit 
3rd: I think may have been the black jetta on alphards?


----------



## barspinsteve (Jun 24, 2006)

best girls car? enthusiast car?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

barspinsteve said:


> best girls car?


 Red Cabrio I think...


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

barspinsteve said:


> best girls car? enthusiast car?





vwluger22 said:


> Red Cabrio I think...


 Negative ghost rider, Best girls car was the Jetta TDi on Alphards 

Enthusiast car - White Widebody STI


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

We will be posting the 2012 results shortly. We are actually still recovering from the crazy fun weekend.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

WOLFSGART said:


> We will be posting the 2012 results shortly. We are actually still recovering from the crazy fun weekend.


 :beer::thumbup:


----------



## jetta6kid (Dec 1, 2004)

Love this pic!


----------



## jetta6kid (Dec 1, 2004)

fittystarz said:


> :beer::beer:


 
Love this pic!!


----------



## matthewx (Aug 21, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## a2thej22 (Apr 13, 2007)

opcorn::thumbup:


matthewx said:


> opcorn:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Last week I asked Anthony if he was going to post the results on the wolfsgart.com website and on vortex... he said 'yes' but did not provide the 'when'... unsure if there is anything on facebook as I cannot access it from work. 

Steve


----------



## fittystarz (Nov 5, 2005)

Anyone go to gabrieldickens.com for pictures yet? Site is like down and has been and doesnt look like it ever worked? It was the guy doing all the photoshoots . . 

:sly:


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

Our 2012 results are up. http://www.wolfsgart.com/results

Our 2012 picture gallery is under construction since there was so much coverage. We will keep you posted.


----------



## boyerm007 (Jul 9, 2019)

WOLFSGART said:


> We will be posting the 2012 rachat crédit locataire results shortly. We are actually still recovering from the crazy fun weekend.


Pm'd about the mk4 parts, also interested in mk1 parts depending what you have


----------

